# Need drivers HD4670 AGP



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi. I went to ATI website and downloaded the installation program catalyst 12.6 for AGP series 4XXX but nothing worked. No drivers installed. What could i do to make it works ?


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 9, 2012)

Could try older AMD drivers.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you using a nforce board?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 9, 2012)

What OS are you using in that computer? what does device manager says about the card? does the installation give some error or something


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

stop for a second everyone


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> stop for a second everyone



With that vague OP post, it's obvious some questions need to be asked to help out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the driver you need.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx

Depending on what OS youre running there might be a direct X update (Direct X 9 for 7, Vista, XP)

Depending on What AGP based motherboard you have, there should be a driver for that motherboard (called a AGP GART)

If You are running NF3 or NF2 There are No Vista or Windows 7 Drivers



Derek12 said:


> With that vague OP post, it's obvious some questions need to be asked to help out.



I just provided a solution above


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just provided a solution above



There are 100000 solutions and 10000 causes with the data provided. i had that many times with many computers and were caused by multiple


Before throwing solutions is needed to know the procedure, computer configuration, OS, what errors, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

ya ive been dealing with AGP based systems for sometime so i have some experience with their nuances etc.

the biggest Issues would have to be a NF2 or NF3 motherboard

for NF3 if a Dual Core AMD CPU is ran in that board a Code 43 occurs when a AMD video card is inserted, and Vista or 7 are being used, it is because NV never provided a Proper GART for Vista or 7. So that means either a NV card has to be used (NVs apparent reason for lack of support- plus downfall in the Chipset business) Or a Single Core AMD CPU has to be used.

NF2 users- no optimized GART exists for Windows 7 or Vista like there is for XP

When Krazy Owl Comes out of his nest again he will provide us with complete system specs of the machine he is dealing with right now. No need to insult members Dereck12, im here just as you to help Krazy Owl.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

12.6 did nothing. just installed programs and no driver. I installed the 12.4 beta then drivers were there.

ATI Radeon HD4670 AGP 1gig hdmi HIS IceQ


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

AMD stopped supporting 4000 cards. Use one of these. Maybe back to like 5.0

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/download.shtml

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/browse.php?c=6


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

I just said that 12.4 beta worked fine. Are you dumb?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2012)

No, you just can't  write well


----------



## temp02 (Oct 9, 2012)

You can mod the .inf on 12.6 to work for your card (these drivers provide the best shader performance) or you can use 10.11 11.2 (or 10.12 can't be absolutely sure, or maybe 10.2) that work right out the box (and provide the best overall performance for this card).
My brother has one of these cards and we tested every single driver build (whql and betas).
Good luck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

well run 12.4 Beta then. Might be something to report to both HIS and AMD KO


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

Windows scores of:

4.2
4.4
1.0
6.7
5.3

But with this AGP I wonder why Aero is still only at 1.0 when the card can beat lot of other cards.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Windows scores of:
> 
> 4.2
> 4.4
> ...



uhh because AGP is suck and your cpu probly has no memory bandwith .... 
that system should not be running windows 7 it should be  running Windows xp or some flavor or linux .... its to old


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes but the CPU is 64bits so running my XP pro 32bits version makes it lose power (bandwith).  This AGP was the best one ever made if I'm right so at least it's that.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Yes but the CPU is 64bits so running my XP pro 32bits version makes it lose power (bandwith).  This AGP was the best one ever made if I'm right so at least it's that.



nope

64vrs32 has nothing todo with memory bandwith or cpu power infact the machine is probably faster under 32


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

I tought it was related to the processing power and bandwith like videocards with their 64-128-256 bits.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> I tought it was related to the processing power and bandwith like videocards with their 64-128-256 bits.



nope not at all
gpus use a custom buss for communication between the gpu-core and its onboard ram(think Hyper transport link) the wider this path the faster the gpu can access its onboard ram == performace
in cpu's 64bit refers to the amount of "address space" that the cpu can access and its corresponding registers
x64 also allows a more efficient  management or LARGE amounts of ram/certain caches 
moar bits allow the data to be processed in bigger chunks so if you have a app that can use more then 2GB of ram or so then you will see a benefit but if you don't run apps that need that much access to ram or need to use a lot of cpu registers at once its actually slower by a few% because of the amount of overhead you add when running under x64(64bit processes use more ram)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2012)

If you are running an AGP system, you are most likely running PC3200 ram - Its not DDR2 or DDR3.

AGP itself only has a total throughput or bandwidth of 2133MB/s on AGP 3.0 compared to PCI-EX 4.0 which supports a total throughput of 16GT/s (Gigatransfers/s)

Even with PCI-Ex 2.0 its still 5GT/s which is leagues lightyears faster then AGP.

Long story short. the AGP system you are playing with is old and it wont turn into some monster rig by any miracle.


----------



## TC-man (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Hi. I went to ATI website and downloaded the installation program catalyst 12.6 for AGP series 4XXX but nothing worked. No drivers installed. What could i do to make it works ?



What exact motherboard (which chipset?) are you using now? I think you really need to install the AGP driver for your motherboard before you can achieve better performance; without the AGP driver the AGP videocard will perform very poorly. The AGP driver is mostly included in the motherboard driver.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2012)

TC-man said:


> What exact motherboard (which chipset?) are you using now? I think you really need to install the AGP driver for your motherboard before you can achieve better performance; without the AGP driver the AGP videocard will perform very poorly. The AGP driver is mostly included in the motherboard driver.



did you even read the thread ?


----------



## TC-man (Oct 9, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> did you even read the thread ?



What do you mean? I know that Krazy Owl has an AGP card which needs a motherboard with an AGP port; poor performance of such AGP PC is mostly caused by the lack of a good working AGP driver for the motherboard, no matter what videocard driver you have installed, hence Krazy Owl is talking about 1.0 score for WEI after installing catalyst 12.4 beta. So I need to know what motherboard Krazy Owl has before I can provide more advices about such AGP videocard. And for the not working of such AGP card is mostly due to a wrong setting of the AGP aperture size in the bios.

So anyway, the question remains what motherboard is Krazy Owl using right now with the HD 4670 AGP?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

Also you need to remember under win xp he is limited to dx9 which in turns shadows all of the vid memory to system memory. So with a 1 gb vid card and lets just say he has 2gb of memory. Dx9 is going to take 1gb of system memory for shadowing of the gpu, so he will just have 1 gb of ram left to runs the os and programs. If he plays a demanding game or run a demanding program he could possibly run out of system memory. win vista and 7 use dx 11 so it is no longer a problem. Just adding this as this may be the reason he is choosing win vista or 7 over win xp. 


Without knowing complete system specs  we are all just guessing but I will vouch for eidairaman1 as he has done some intensive testing of just this. Agp systems with win vista and win 7. He does know what he is talking about here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> we are all just guessing but I will vouch for eidairaman1 as he has done some intensive testing of just this. Agp systems with win vista and win 7. He does know what he is talking about here.



I used to run a AGP system with a AMD FX-55 or AMD 3000+ (OC'd to 2.8Ghz) kitted up with 2GB PC3200 DDR Ram and a bad ass x850xtpe. I ran Windows Vista and Win7 on it.

I could care less about WEI scores. but I managed to run L4D, guild wars and a shit ton of other modern games at max settings if not on high or medium.

WEI dont mean shit to me so long as I know it performs and performs well.

(the board i was using was a MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum - Nforce3 Ultra chipset)


:EDIT:

Oh it worked fine with Windows Aero.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Windows scores of:
> 
> 4.2
> 4.4
> ...



Weird score, I get 4 on mine if memory serves right. I'll run a few benchmarks tonight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

freedomeclipse and I also know that TRWOV has ran system like this so they also would have knowledge on this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats the memory interface between memory on the video card and gpu





Krazy Owl said:


> I tought it was related to the processing power and bandwith like videocards with their 64-128-256 bits.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Weird score, I get 4 on mine if memory serves right. I'll run a few benchmarks tonight.



Ya Aero wont run. He needs a proper AGP GART DRIVER for the board. Sometimes a format helps aswell.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> freedomeclipse and I also know that TRWOV has ran system like this so they also would have knowledge on this



I know that the AGP bus doesn't represent a meaningful penalty for the HD4670. Heck, even with the 3850 there isn't a lot of difference, about 2-3% compared to the PCIe version, which could be attributable to the bridge chip and not necessarily to the AGP bus.


Here is the WEI for HD3850 AGP. I'll test with my HD4670 later tonight:








And yes, we need to know what board are you using. 865 based boards work beautifully on W7 with no performance issues over XP, VIA boards work but there seems to be a slight timing issue with the AGP bus under W7 (you don'tget crashes or anything but you can tell something isn't right when you scroll down a page or something like that and the display lags) and nforce/ULi boards are all glithchy especially with AMD bridged cards.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya Aero wont run. He needs a proper AGP GART DRIVER for the board. Sometimes a format helps aswell.



I'm using this computer at the moment ot write you and Aero runs well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.motherboards.org/mobot/motherboards_d/Foxconn/K8S760MG-6LRS/

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=Motherboard&U=en-us0000076&Language=en-us

last Time Foxconn updated the drivers for this board was 7 years ago

SIS doesnt have a Vista/7 Based GART either. Only a XP 64bit driver

I actually scored better on my Sig rig with the 1950 Pro WEI score.

ULi Chipsets

http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_m1689.html

http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_m1695.html

http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_m1697.html

Drivers for Uli Chipsets- Vista Beta

http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_drivers.html

Via has a Hyperion 4 in 1 which normally includes AGP Gart but its for Vista (Driver model between vista and 7 are nearly identical) just have to extract the entire file using 7 zip to its own folder to get to exact driver needed



TRWOV said:


> I know that the AGP bus doesn't represent a meaningful penalty for the HD4670. Heck, even with the 3850 there isn't a lot of difference, about 2-3% compared to the PCIe version, which could be attributable to the bridge chip and not necessarily to the AGP bus.
> 
> 
> Here is the WEI for HD3850 AGP. I'll test with my HD4670 later tonight:
> ...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are the scores for the 4670AGP:






and 3dmark06. For some reason Futuremark system info identifies the GPU as a 4650


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok but you have conroe and more ram than i have. Chill out man


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah but you shouldn't be getting a 1.0 for Aero under any circumstance. what board are you using?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

Foxconn Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

So a SiS board then... haven't used one of those so I don't know what to expect.

You said you're using 12.4 beta, right? have you tried with 12.4 release? That's what I'm using.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

I deleted 7 64 bits now and installed vista 32 bits. i had this useless license around and went for vista for graphics but with xp compatibility.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread is a shitshow.......


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> This thread is a shitshow.......



....and you just became an actor of it. Thanx for joining us!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

i had posted links to the specific board you have. There are Vista Drivers other than AGP GART for it.

http://w3.sis.com/download/


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

Just tested 12.6 and it doesn't work because someone fucked up and the download link goes to the legacy pre-HD5000 Catalyst release not the AGP hotfix. 


Hotfix page: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx

Legacy W7 64bit page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeonaiw-vista64.aspx

Notice the identical download links.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Just tested 12.6 and it doesn't work because someone fucked up and the download link goes to the legacy pre-HD5000 Catalyst release not the AGP hotfix.
> 
> 
> Hotfix page: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx
> ...





if its the Issue Id suggest reporting it.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

I noticed because the filename had "whql" at the end. AGP hotfix drivers aren't WHQL.

Reported.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I noticed because the filename had "whql" at the end. AGP hotfix drivers aren't WHQL.
> 
> Reported.



seems to be an ongoing issue

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/363242-33-legacy-graphics-driver

ive had to before extract the installer using 7zip then executing individual files


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2012)

as long as the OP gets a working AGP driver and THEN installs the video card driver, it should be fine.


if no such drivers exist... well, time to ditch the system or stick with an older/supported OS.


this thread has turned into a real shitstorm, and it really shouldnt be over such a simple problem.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

What is exactly a shitstorm expression ? Thx


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What is exactly a shitstorm expression ? Thx



think of the saying "when shit hits the fan"

Then replace the fan with a hurricane, and shit with "far more shit than there should ever, ever be"


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah 
the worst thing  you need to move to newer architecture since agp can be said "gone"
maybe theres a driver out there but far far away


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 10, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> yeah
> the worst thing  you need to move to newer architecture since agp can be said "gone"
> maybe theres a driver out there but far far away





Mussels said:


> as long as the OP gets a working AGP driver and THEN installs the video card driver, it should be fine.
> 
> 
> if no such drivers exist... well, time to ditch the system or stick with an older/supported OS.
> ...




  He got working drivers. He said so himself. The issue was that 12.6 wouldn't install so we thought it was related to his board but the real issue was that the installer doesn't include the Device ID for the AGP cards since the download link goes to the Legacy pre-HD5000 drivers instead.


----------

